# Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts - 2008 Conference



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts​ ​ 2008 Annual Conference​ ​ * May 12-16, 200**8*​ The Resort & Conference Center of Hyannis​ Barnstable (Cape Cod), MA
​ Long regarded as one of the *premier crime analysis conferences* in the country, the Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts 11th Annual Conference promises to bring more skills training, knowledge, wisdom and inspiration to every attendee.​ ​  REGISTRATION

​ Registration is $335, payable to the Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts by check, money order, purchase order, or credit card. A special rate of $125, which this year *includes* sponsored meals, is available for college and university students. *REGISTER HERE*​
 TRANSPORTATION​ ​  The Sheraton Hyannis is approximately 74 miles from * Logan Airport in Boston*, and approximately 84 miles from * T. F. Green Airport in Providence, RI*. Prices are comparable between the two airports. In good conditions, driving time is slightly faster from Boston, but conditions are rarely good. Providence is often favored because the airport is easier to get in and out of.

 Visitors who fly into either airport are encouraged to rent cars rather than try to find shuttle transportation. Shuttles will only be slightly less expensive than week-long car rentals. Visitors who fly into Boston can, if they desire, take a bus from South Station to Hyannis, where a member of the conference staff will be happy to pick them up. 

 The adventurous may fly to * Barnstable Municipal Airport in Hyannis*, but such flights almost always require a stop in Boston, and prices are considerably more expensive.


*CLICK HERE FOR FULL SCHEDULE*:

​ * CLICK HERE FOR FEATURED SPEAKERS:*​
FOR MORE INFORMATION​ 
​ Contact:​ 
​ Robert Stering
Conference Coordinator
Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts
301 Newbury St #141
Danvers, MA 01923
781-363-3524
  [email protected]


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I attended last year. A great networking opportunity


----------

